# Streamlight Stinger upgrades?



## milkyspit (Nov 2, 2003)

I recently acquired a pair of Streamlight Stingers. I like the build quality and the compact size, and there's certainly nothing wrong with the beam. But alas, I'm a flashaholic. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif SO...

Can you fine folks tell me what options I might have in terms of upgrades for the SL Stinger? New battery packs, new bulbs, mods, etc.? I've never really paid attention to these lights, and don't know what's possible. Please educate me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## AR15Fan (Nov 3, 2003)

I would like to know about this too. I have carried the Stingers at work for 10 years. The beam on mine is pretty yellow, and the run time sucks (about an hour). Is there an upgraded bulb or something I can use?


----------



## BuddTX (Nov 3, 2003)

Oh, these are good questions!

While we are at it, any Stinger HP or Ultra Stinger upgrades?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 3, 2003)

milkyspit, if your Stingers are fairly new then they have the nice textured reflector. You can add the HP head and larger bulb conversion offered by Streamlight, for better throw and more lumens. Do a CPF search for Stinger mods, as some members have installed higher voltage battery packs, and run the Ultra Stinger bulb, or other similar bi-pin bulbs, for really high light output.

AR15Fan, change out your bulb on your Stinger, with a new bulb. After a while the bulb looses it's punch and gets more yellow. One hour run time on battery is about right. Keep Stinger in charger cradle when not in use. Also, batteries can lose power when they are one year + old. Consider HP head conversion, or mods done by other CPF members. If you want to keep compact size, then purchase a new head with nice textured reflector for better light quality.

Bill


----------



## AR15Fan (Nov 3, 2003)

Where can I buy Misc Streamlight stinger parts? Battery pack, bulb, textured relector?


----------



## darkzero (Nov 3, 2003)

I added the tailcap switch from a stingerXT as well as the protective barrel boot/cover for grip/protection. You have to mod the inside battery contacts to make it work however.

The only thing I dislike about my stinger is the polycarbonate lens. Yeah it's un shatterable (rather than unbreakable like claimed) but it scratches easy and tends to turn yellow affecting the beam.

I replaced mine with B270 using a 52mm for Mag cut down to size. If I remember correctly the stinger's lens is 34mm and the 32mm B270 for brinkmans are a bit small. UCL is too thick to be used in my opinion and B270 absorbs more shock. Adding the reflector from a newer stinger makes a bit difference as well. It's orange peel as opposed to smooth like older models.

It's still a bit tricky in getting glass in there though. The reflector is pressed in the lens cap which holds the lens in place. When pressing the reflector back in, you have to be careful not to crush the glass to avoid cracking. I made my own tool for extracting the reflector. Streamlight makes the tool as well but is quite costly ($60):





http://www.TacticalFlashlights.com sell the tool cheapest but I've found http://www.tannersstorefront.com to sell OE replacement parts the cheapest: bulbs, lenses, reflectors, lens/reflector assy., etc. Everything that you could put your own stinger together.


----------



## mohr (Nov 3, 2003)

hi,
the best way to upgrade the stinger is to use a custom 6v batterystick. you can use the WA 01160 or WA 01111 bulbs in the stinger hp head, or in a stinger head that is upgraded with a b270 lens and modified reflector (make the bulbhole a little bigger). i use the stinger hp with a WA 01160 bulb, the runtime is about 30 min and its my flashlight with the best throw. its brighter than my surefire 12 pm (500 lumen). the only problem is the lens. there is no easy way to replace the stinger hp lens . the lens is good for runs about 5 - 10 min. the WA 01160 in a standard stinger head is just for short tactical use because it gets too hot. but its freaking bright. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
if you want i can take some beamshoots from the stinger, stinger hp and the 6v mods.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 3, 2003)

Mohr, is the Stinger HP with WA 01160 brighter than the Ultra bulb in your HP? Sounds like you are getting SL35 brightness and lumens.

Bill


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 3, 2003)

*Mohr*, where are those custom 6V batterysticks available? Also, do they work with the stock charger? And does the opening in the reflector need to be enlarged to fit the WA01160 bulb?


----------



## Sonk (Nov 4, 2003)

Mohr, can you do a full post on your mods?
Darkzero, can you explain what exactly needs to be done to run the XT tailcap on a regular stinger?

thanks guys


----------



## mohr (Nov 4, 2003)

the 6v batterystick is homemade. check the forum for stinger hp 6v mod. it is made of 5x 1.2v NiCd cells (Sanyo RC 2/3 SC flight ( CP1300SCR ). i charge it with my Maha C777Plus II charger but the stinger charger will work too.
the batterystick is about 4-5mm longer than the 3.7v stinger batterystick and fits the stinger and stinger hp. the stinger xt series with the tailcapswitch does have some problems with that mod because of the switch. the battery is a little too long. but i dont have a xt so search the forum if that mod will work.
the WA 01160 bulb does not fit the stinger hp or stinger without a small mod. you must press the bulb pins a little and shortem them to fit the stinger bi pin holes. but thats very easy. if you dont want to use the ultrastinger bulb (it fits perfectly) try a magcharger bulbs. they will work too. the hp head must not be mod to fit the WA 01160 or 01111 or magcharger or ultrastinger bulb. the stinger head has to be drilled a bit to fit the bigger WA bulbs. 
i have made some nice beamshot to show the power of that mod

[image]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid87/p22207577d5fbdb1dbaef22046676047a/faa76252.jpg[/image]

left hp mod, right surefire 12pm (500 lm)

[image]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid87/peae9cd739c00b8f3451f63796ad6dd52/faa76250.jpg[/image]

stinger hp 6v mod with WA 01160 bulb
[image]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid87/pd0505dca401cb75439f4ffcda6962534/faa7624f.jpg[/image]


surefire 12 pm with 500 lumen la


----------



## mohr (Nov 4, 2003)

mmmm /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif that doesnt work. how can i post pics. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 4, 2003)

*mohr*, I'll handle those pics for ya... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

left hp mod, right surefire 12pm (500 lm)





stinger hp 6v mod with WA 01160 bulb





surefire 12 pm with 500 lumen la


----------



## mohr (Nov 4, 2003)

nice beamshots. looks like a nice german garden. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
i will send you pm when i need more of my pics posted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
the camera was set on automatic without flash. the distance to the grapewine is about 7m. the hotspot is so white you cant see details in the hotspot of the Hp mod. its a cheap way to get a rechargeable small light thats even better than a 500 lumen surefire. the bulb is about 3$ the batterystick is 17$. thats 20$ for the mod and 64$ for a stinger hp (without charger). i dont think that there is another rechargeable flashlight in this size with such a power for less money /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 4, 2003)

Hmm.... if I can get a new Stinger Stick for <$20 I could easily see giving one up to get a 6V stick made.

I know at least two places here in town to check out.

YEEEEHAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Dukester (Nov 4, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*PlayboyJoeShmoe said:*
Hmm.... if I can get a new Stinger Stick for <$20 I could easily see giving one up to get a 6V stick made.

I know at least two places here in town to check out.

YEEEEHAAAAAA!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Check this out http://www.batteriesplus.com//Product/flashltslantps.html /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sproing (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice beamshots mohr!

If you can get your hands on it, you should try the WA01183 in the Stinger HP. I think it might even be brighter and throw farther than the 1160.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 4, 2003)

Dukester...

I don't quite get it?

75503 6V Stinger? 

I asked about a 6V stick at the Houston Batteries Plus. She said they don't have it yet, due to the lack of the collar that makes the negative connection at the top of the stick. She said it's being worked on. 

She seemed to understand what I wanted, and it was made known to me that I could sacrifice my 3.6V stick for the needed parts.

But the website indicates it exists??? How do you get one???


----------



## Dukester (Nov 4, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*PlayboyJoeShmoe said:*
Dukester...

I don't quite get it?

75503 6V Stinger? 

I asked about a 6V stick at the Houston Batteries Plus. She said they don't have it yet, due to the lack of the collar that makes the negative connection at the top of the stick. She said it's being worked on. 

She seemed to understand what I wanted, and it was made known to me that I could sacrifice my 3.6V stick for the needed parts.

But the website indicates it exists??? How do you get one??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am going to give them a call. They seem like they would be a good source since they deal heavily with StreamLight Flashlights. The nearest Brick & Mortar Store for me is Tacoma and that is a drive for me. I am hoping that will ship ups since I live probably 120 miles away. I have a spare UltraStinger Bulb siting around calling out to me right now as I type this out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I hope when I call I won't be disappointed...

Dukester


----------



## darkzero (Nov 5, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sonk said:*
Darkzero, can you explain what exactly needs to be done to run the XT tailcap on a regular stinger?

[/ QUOTE ]

If your familiar with the stinger battery you'll know exactly what I'm talking about. If not, I'll try to explain clearly. The battery pack is your typical pack, positive on one end and negative on the other. The difference is on the positive side; the middle tab/button is positive and the outer ring around it is negative as well as the other end of the pack. I beleive Stingers and Stinger XTs both use the same battery pack. 

Stingers don't use the tailcap as the negative conductor. Both connections (+ & -) are made deep inside the barrel. If you remove the tailcap, which is actually called the vent cap for Stingers, and hold the battery up in place it will still function. The XT uses the tailcap switch as negative and only the positive connection is deep in the barrel.

To mod the Stinger for a XT Tailcap switch you have to prevent the outer spring deep in the barrel from coming in contact with the negative ring on the top of the battery. You then have to make this spring come in contact with the barrel (common ground). I cut the spring and soldered a wire from the spring to the barrel. The outer spring connection must not contact the negative on the top of battery in any way for this to work correctly so double check to be sure. The original switch will still be functional, but it must be in the "on" position for the XT tailswitch to work.

Just some notes: The XT tailcap switch Assy. (SL P/N 750158 $10) outer diameter is a bit larger than the standard Stinger's barrel. The reason being the XT uses a rubber line textured boot (P/N 750277 $1) for grip that makes up for the diameter difference. I recommend the boot anyways but a must when using the XT switch. Only thing is the boot isn't the full length of the barrel and won't cover the Stinger fully. Also in order to mod the inside spring for the XT switch you must pull out the original Stinger's switch to get to them. If you ever had to replace the Stinger's switch assy. you'll know what to do. They say there's a special tool as well for this but needle nose pliers will do the job. But that's another story. If you need help in pulling the switch assy. out just say the word.

txs.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 5, 2003)

oh also....

Mohr do you have a Stinger (standard Stinger reflector) modded with any WA bulbs? If yes, which one and beamshots?

Dukester, I'm anxious to know in what you find out about the 6volter batts. please let us know. 
I don't see what the difference would be between the 75503 (Stinger HP) and the 76014 (Polystinger) 6v batteries. These both use the same batteries in the 3.6v config. The 78014 (UltraStinger) I could understand since the UltraStingers and SuperStingers are considerably longer than the rest of the Stingers and are already 6v.

Thanks all.


----------



## mohr (Nov 5, 2003)

darkzero, i use the stinger head with a WA 01160 bulb too. i drilled the reflector to fit the bigger WA bulb. the big problem is the lens. its made of some sort of lexan (plastic) and the WA bulb will melt it easily. chris from flashlightlens has made a upgrade with a B270 lens that works great. i think i have to get one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif the other problem is the small head and no heatsink. the mod works great for 1-2min use. i use it as a backup light/weapon to stun people that gets aggressiv during a ID check or other policework at night at short distance. the hotspot is not so small and its better to hit the eyes with the beam. its fun to watch the guys cover there eyes with both hands. maybe i will post a real life on duty beamshot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 5, 2003)

Speaking of ALL this, is the newest HP head fully textured?

Mine has light orange peel maybe 1/3 to 1/2 way from the bulb hole out...

It isn't as nice of a beam as I would like.


----------



## Dukester (Nov 5, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*PlayboyJoeShmoe said:*
Speaking of ALL this, is the newest HP head fully textured?

Mine has light orange peel maybe 1/3 to 1/2 way from the bulb hole out...

It isn't as nice of a beam as I would like. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My reflector in my SL XT HP is the same as you describe. I did call BatteryPlus this AM and I was disappointed on what I found out. Apperearently the pn 75503 is for a battery holder the fellow told me. I asked him about the 6v batt and he told me they (according to this fellow) do not make a 6v battery for the Stinger Series, they just sell the 3.6v. It does not make since because why do they list a 6v battery holder for the Stinger when he tell's me they do not make or sell a 6v battery. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif This company has me spinning, I feel another call tomorrow is justified! What is a battery holder or purpose? I have a few other questions that I could jot down before hand. When I called I was in a hurry and did not think of it until I was down the road...

Dukester


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 5, 2003)

The latest Stinger HP conversion head I got was fully textured. Got it about two months ago. My older one was fully textured also. When I had my Super Stingers I used HP head, and beam was excellent, clean, no artifacts, and really threw good. Looking for another Super Stinger, used.

Bill


----------



## dano (Nov 5, 2003)

Well...I'm the "father" of the 6V Stinger.

I used 5 1/2-Sub-C cells, and parts from an old Stinger stick (for the negative ring).

Works fine with a Stinger and Poly, but has some issues with the XT, because the 6V stick is a bit longer than a stock stick.

I haven't found a company to mass produce aftermarket "hi-performance" battery sticks for Stingers, because I've been told there are copyright/patent issues...so "they" say.

Currently it's being used as my primary duty light with a 1st Generation HP head and Ultrastinger bulb.

HEADS: SL has made three different heads for the Ultra/HP. The first two generations had full texturing. The latest has a really mild texturing around the first 1/3 or so of the reflector, near the lamp base. All produce different beams.

--dan


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd REALLY, REALLY!!!! like a fully textured HP head....

Anyone got one or know for SURE where to get one?

I guess since my Stinger HP only gets used once in a great while, I could stand to bust up the 3.6V stick. The light is mostly for fun.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 6, 2003)

Playboy--, call Markell Inc. 1-800-550-5885. I bought my fully textured HP head there about 3 months ago. They are an offical Warranty station for StreamLight. I believe they ship. Their business is in Santa Rosa, CA.

Bill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 6, 2003)

I just read an email from Tanners. It looks like I'll get it there.

I'll keep this info handy though!!!

Thanks!


----------

